# Sony classic coming to current systems, says job ad



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony classic coming to current systems, says job ad*

A new job ad posted by HD Collection developer Bluepoint Games suggests another classic Sony property is on the way to modern consoles.










“We are currently bringing a Sony classic to current game systems,” Bluepoint noted in a senior graphics progammer job ad.

The developer was responsible for the God of War Collection and ICO & Shadow of the Colossus Collection for PlayStation 3 and well as the Metal Gear Solid HD Collection for PS3 and Xbox 360.

It also created the engine for PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale, which is cross-platform enabled on PS3 and Vita.

Naturally, we have no idea if the ad refers to PS3, PlayStation 4 or Vita, and it’s hard to guess which game from Sony’s truly extensive back catalog might be getting the re-release treatment.

While you’re busy wondering which classic Sony property might be on the way, ponder the company’s other project – leveraging its technical knowledge for “an industry leading developer” on a “next-gen, blockbuster franchise”. Bluepoint tech used to power more cross-play titles for next-gen franchises? Please say it’s so.

Source: VG24/7


----------

